# Need help with a school project about rabbits and families.



## A & B (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm doing a speech for my English class about why rabbits are better family pets than dogs. Does anyone have kids around rabbits? If your willing to share, I'm looking for pictures of rabbits running around a house, with the family, with young kids, and just doing things people usually don't think of when they think of a rabbit (sleeping on a couch, etc). Any help is greatly appreciated! (Faces will be blurred out if you wish).


----------



## samoth (Feb 26, 2019)

I bet Blue Eyes would have some cool pics.

Not sure I have anything really good, but I do have a bun-on-the-couch pic, a bun-on-the-stairs pic, and bun-in-the-coffee-table pic.


----------



## A & B (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you! Those pictures are amazing and adorable!


----------



## Kirstysharp2847 (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't know if this helps but I have a picture of my bun in the snow! [emoji23]


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 26, 2019)

Me too!


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 26, 2019)

I might have a few pictures of Gus or Hazel inside let me check.


----------



## Kirstysharp2847 (Feb 26, 2019)

I have a picture of my bun on my bed, he sleeps with me at night!


----------



## Popsicles (Feb 26, 2019)

Unfortunately she isn’t terribly photogenic but I felt left out not sharing some cute pics of Poppy!


----------



## A & B (Feb 26, 2019)

All of these bunnies are absolutely adorable! Thank you to all who have shared!


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 26, 2019)

Here's one I don't think I have on my website.

You can check the photo gallery on my site too. I believe any photo can be clicked on & enlarged.
http://rabbitsindoors.weebly.com



I'll try to look for more later.


----------



## Hermelin (Feb 27, 2019)

A few picture of my free roaming rabbit life. The family baby which it’s always with us.

More spoiled than the outdoor rabbits.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 27, 2019)

@Blue eyes I have to ask, I've noticed that your broken (I think) chinchilla lop, lays with a white rabbit and an (again I think) agouti but I never see all three together or the agouti and the white together. Is one of them an old bonding partner that passed on to rainbow bridge or do they just not all lay together?


----------



## Zelda&Linky (Feb 27, 2019)

I am not too sure myself if bunnies are better than dogs with kids really. Of course, this will vary with individual cases, but in general bunnies have their diva moments, and I would generally advise against small kids handling them, unless supervised by adults. I think they are brilliant pets for teenagers and adults, though, as they require a lot of patience and resilience!
Some of them are really smart, and can be loads of fun!
I can send you videos of my minilop going up and running down the stairs, zooming mad in the garden, solving a puzzle and goofing out on the couch, if you like.


----------



## A & B (Feb 27, 2019)

Zelda&Linky said:


> I am not too sure myself if bunnies are better than dogs with kids really. Of course, this will vary with individual cases, but in general bunnies have their diva moments, and I would generally advise against small kids handling them, unless supervised by adults. I think they are brilliant pets for teenagers and adults, though, as they require a lot of patience and resilience!
> Some of them are really smart, and can be loads of fun!
> I can send you videos of my minilop going up and running down the stairs, zooming mad in the garden, solving a puzzle and goofing out on the couch, if you like.


I'd love some videos!


----------



## Zelda&Linky (Feb 27, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> I'd love some videos!


No prob, they’re too large to upload here, maybe e-mailing will be easier?


----------



## A & B (Feb 27, 2019)

Did you try private messaging them? If that doesn't work, we can try e-mailing.


----------



## Zelda&Linky (Feb 27, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> Did you try private messaging them? If that doesn't work, we can try e-mailing.


No, I didn’t. I’m new to the forum, let me try this.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 27, 2019)

Videos can be uploaded to YouTube for sharing. You can make them unlisted if you only want those with the link to have access.

(I have several videos on my site)


----------



## A & B (Feb 27, 2019)

Zelda&Linky said:


> I am not too sure myself if bunnies are better than dogs with kids really. Of course, this will vary with individual cases, but in general bunnies have their diva moments, and I would generally advise against small kids handling them, unless supervised by adults. I think they are brilliant pets for teenagers and adults, though, as they require a lot of patience and resilience!
> Some of them are really smart, and can be loads of fun!
> I can send you videos of my minilop going up and running down the stairs, zooming mad in the garden, solving a puzzle and goofing out on the couch, if you like.


I didn't reply back to your statement. I'm saying that rabbits are better family pets than dogs if the parent is the primary caretaker. Bunnies are quiet and don't have predatory instincts. Dogs can bark loud and that can scare young kids. They can also be aggressive. I'm not saying bunnies aren't aggressive, but they always have a reason for being aggressive such as being touched when not wanting to, being carried, in pain, etc. Some dogs (mine included) are just aggressive and there's nothing that can be done about that.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 27, 2019)

I would lean more toward what Zelda said. 'Better' is a relative term. For families with young kids, I would say a dog would be a better option -- a dog known to be a family friendly breed. Dogs can handle the unintended abuse of young children. Dogs are very forgiving and always ready for affection -- none of which is true of rabbits. Dogs may also be better for a family with rowdy or unruly pre-teens as well. No aggressive dog is suitable for families. 

Perhaps your subject could be more along the lines of "rabbits can be more suitable pets than dogs _for some families._" I wouldn't want to be encouraging those who have very young children (who want to pick up and squeeze and generally harass any cute critter) to get a rabbit. Wouldn't be good for the poor rabbit. Nor would I encourage a rowdy family with undisciplined kids (of any age) to have a rabbit. -- just some thoughts to consider. 

You have a good idea for a speech and have some good points. Tempering it by acknowledging rabbits aren't suitable for all families may make it more convincing.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 27, 2019)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> @Blue eyes I have to ask, I've noticed that your broken (I think) chinchilla lop, lays with a white rabbit and an (again I think) agouti but I never see all three together or the agouti and the white together. Is one of them an old bonding partner that passed on to rainbow bridge or do they just not all lay together?



I've never had 3 rabbits at once... only pairs or singles. 
The photos you saw (presumably on my website) show a big gray french lop. I actually had two of them but they looked exactly alike. I had them at different times. One was paired with a white and tan rex (broken pattern I believe it is called). That lop was always laying with our big black Newfoundland dog too.

The white and gray rabbit in my avatar is shown with her 2nd bondmate. Her first bondmate was solid white with blue eyes. (hence my user name)

I don't have pictures of alot of my past rabbits because I had some of them before digital pics were popular.


----------



## Jenny Durling (Feb 27, 2019)

I agree that rabbits probably are t the best pet for young kids. I try to keep small children away from mine when they visit or at least supervise very closely. What I find interesting is how my friends say that being around my rabbits has really changed their opinion of rabbits as pets. They comevwhen you call, play games and jump up on the furniture.


----------



## Reese_loves_her_bun (Feb 28, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> I'm doing a speech for my English class about why rabbits are better family pets than dogs. Does anyone have kids around rabbits? If your willing to share, I'm looking for pictures of rabbits running around a house, with the family, with young kids, and just doing things people usually don't think of when they think of a rabbit (sleeping on a couch, etc). Any help is greatly appreciated! (Faces will be blurred out if you wish).



Here are some pics of my bun Mario with my dogs off that helps


----------



## LacyH1011 (Feb 28, 2019)

Here are my 10yo son and 8yo daughter with our three buns, Coco, AJ & Peanut (the double-maned Lionhead). Both my kids are autistic, and for Jake, the buns have become therapy animals, especially Coco. He is with her from the time he gets home from school until he goes to bed every night, and she stays with him til I go get her after he's asleep. She was dumped by her prior owner onto a river parkway, and captured by a friend after 6 months in the wild, and I agreed to foster her. A week later she gave birth to 11 kits! Peanut is the runt of the 6 who survived, 4 of whom were Lionheads. AJ was captured by the same friend a week before Coco, and initially was fostered elsewhere but when that failed I agreed to take him, too. We suspect he's daddy bunny, because he's got some Lionhead fluff remaining (I read they lose it over time after years of moulting) where Coco has none, not sure if she's a no-mane or if it's all from AJ's side.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 28, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> I've never had 3 rabbits at once... only pairs or singles.



Correction: (just remembered  ) I did temporarily have 3 rabbits when I was looking for a new bondmate for Sapphire (white and gray in avatar). The rescue suggested I try bonding her with a pair of brothers. The brothers had gotten along (not officially bonded) beforehand but ended up fighting over Sapphire. I had to give one of the brothers back.


----------



## A & B (Feb 28, 2019)

LacyH1011 said:


> Here are my 10yo son and 8yo daughter with our three buns, Coco, AJ & Peanut (the double-maned Lionhead). Both my kids are autistic, and for Jake, the buns have become therapy animals, especially Coco. He is with her from the time he gets home from school until he goes to bed every night, and she stays with him til I go get her after he's asleep. She was dumped by her prior owner onto a river parkway, and captured by a friend after 6 months in the wild, and I agreed to foster her. A week later she gave birth to 11 kits! Peanut is the runt of the 6 who survived, 4 of whom were Lionheads. AJ was captured by the same friend a week before Coco, and initially was fostered elsewhere but when that failed I agreed to take him, too. We suspect he's daddy bunny, because he's got some Lionhead fluff remaining (I read they lose it over time after years of moulting) where Coco has none, not sure if she's a no-mane or if it's all from AJ's side.
> View attachment 39696
> View attachment 39697
> View attachment 39698
> ...


That is an amazing story! My heart goes out to you and your family! I will be using this story in my speech if you don't mind.


----------



## Jenny Durling (Mar 1, 2019)

LacyH1011 said:


> Here are my 10yo son and 8yo daughter with our three buns, Coco, AJ & Peanut (the double-maned Lionhead). Both my kids are autistic, and for Jake, the buns have become therapy animals, especially Coco. He is with her from the time he gets home from school until he goes to bed every night, and she stays with him til I go get her after he's asleep. She was dumped by her prior owner onto a river parkway, and captured by a friend after 6 months in the wild, and I agreed to foster her. A week later she gave birth to 11 kits! Peanut is the runt of the 6 who survived, 4 of whom were Lionheads. AJ was captured by the same friend a week before Coco, and initially was fostered elsewhere but when that failed I agreed to take him, too. We suspect he's daddy bunny, because he's got some Lionhead fluff remaining (I read they lose it over time after years of moulting) where Coco has none, not sure if she's a no-mane or if it's all from AJ's side.
> View attachment 39696
> View attachment 39697
> View attachment 39698
> ...


Love, Love. Love this post and your photos!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 4, 2019)

Rabbits are not a good match for families with small kids. Both rabbits and canines have positive points, but to say one is better over the other, I truly feel can't be quantified. Everyone in our gated subdivision that has dogs has never had their house broken into--don't think owning a bunny gives the same protection. Bunnies are delicate and can be hurt by youngsters. Our grandson loves our 2 dogs and we aren't worried about them getting hurt as the small one weighs 176 and his bigger brother is 208--Great Danes--very gentle and sweet unless they hit you with their tale or step on your feet. He also loves our 6 pound bunny Cosmo and can reach over the gate to pet him, but that is the only interaction we feel that is safe for our bunny.


----------



## jess24rose (Mar 4, 2019)

I hate to agree but My baby brother (1.5) is so bad with my rabbit he feed her a ton of food and tries to pick her up by the ears but my little sister (6.5) is great with her so i think people with small children can just not too small children.


----------



## jess24rose (Mar 5, 2019)

I think rabbits are great for little kids with in reason tho. If the kid is to young to understand right from wrong then they may terrorise the bunny (my little brother) but then there are kids who are very gentle with them but don't get me wrong they make mistakes and definitely shouldn't have the responsibility of taking care of it by themselves (my sister)
btw my brother is 1 and a half and my sister 6 and a half.


----------



## jess24rose (Mar 5, 2019)

oops I said that already my laptop must have glitched


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 5, 2019)

Supervision is the key factor.


----------



## LacyH1011 (Mar 5, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> That is an amazing story! My heart goes out to you and your family! I will be using this story in my speech if you don't mind.


Thanks! Sure!


----------



## @suki.bunny (Mar 5, 2019)

There is an Instagram account I recently came across that will probably be really helpful for you. 
It’s basically a big rabbit that is best friends with its family especially the little girl. 

The account is @big_cocoa_puff

It’s very cute.


----------

